# CPT Help, 64445 or 20552



## Lynda Wetter (Dec 13, 2011)

64445 or 20552?


Reason for Study: SCIATIC NERVE PALSY  

Reason For Visit: SCIATIC NERVE PALSY  

CT-guided right piriformis injection.  

History: Pain.  

Procedure: After informed oral and written consent were obtained and  
the patient was properly identified, the patient was placed in the 
prone position on the CT scanner gantry. A site overlying of the 
right piriformis muscle was localized using CT guidance. The skin was 
prepped and draped in the usual sterile fashion. The skin and 
subcutaneous tissues were anesthetized with 2% buffered lidocaine. A 
22-gauge coaxial needle was advanced under CT guidance 2 the deep 
margin of the right piriformis muscle posterior to the right 
acetabulum. 40 mg Depo-Medrol and 2.5 mL 2% buffered lidocaine were 
slowly injected within and around the muscle. The needle was then 
removed. There was no acute complication.  

Impression: CT-guided right piriformis muscle injection as above.


----------



## missy874 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi, I was just wondering if you got an answer to your question. I just came here with a similar note, wondering the same question. My provider stated he injected into the muscle belly which leads me to believe it should be a 20552, but he chose 64445.


----------

